# goku,DB vs master chief



## sephiroth138 (Oct 25, 2009)

goku- right after he learned kamehameha
master chief-unlimited ammo rocket launcher, assult rifle, battle rifle, and spartan laser
best of 3 battles
first battle:mac gun station armory
second battleutside goku's house
third battleut in the open area after a big battle between covanant and unsc's


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

When he learns to use the kamehameha effectively,
or when he first uses it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Ban Mido


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 25, 2009)

when he verry first uses it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ban Mido



Nihilus .


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

So when it's barely strong enough to destroy bulma's car?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

It doesn't matter.
Nothing Master Chief can do will hurt Goku.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 25, 2009)

ah forget it i get it stupid thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> It doesn't matter.
> Nothing Master Chief can do will hurt Goku.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you agreeing with me or calling me an idiot?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> ah forget it i get it stupid thread



Indeed it is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Are you agreeing with me or calling me an idiot?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Will you just give me a straight answer?
I don't like playing games like this.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dude, seriously,
CUT IT OUT.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> .



Dude, are you trying to get me mad?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Dude, are you trying to get me mad?



You wouldn't like him when he's angry .


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> You wouldn't like him when he's angry .



Me or him?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

WTF is up with this thread......

Darth is high again I guess. 


And Goku wins


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> You wouldn't like him when he's angry .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

...why does everyone love to annoy me?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> ...why does everyone love to annoy me?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> ...why does everyone love to annoy me?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

You all are real mature.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

*goes to bang his head against the wall OVER 9,000 times*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> You all are real mature.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)

*goes to beat himself with a board*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyway, Goku probably wins, though Chief does have a chance..
edit: At Jedijohn:
piece of advice, every single person on this forum is a jackass, myself included.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 25, 2009)

ok so i made a thread where everybody can make 1 person mader then they ever got before.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty much done now.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


>





And that's all for the moment.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 25, 2009)

:amazed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 25, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Dude, seriously,
> CUT IT OUT.



Sigh What  did I tell you last time, about not getting worked up over smileys?

At this early in the manga i'm actually inclined to go with Chief.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Oct 25, 2009)

OH, this looks interesting.

:rolf@john.


----------



## God (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Genyosai (Oct 25, 2009)

To give a serious answer - My knowledge of Halo is limited to 3rd person, but doesn't Chief easily win this? This is a very weak version of Goku. He can kill a car and destroy a wall. Goku runs only about 12% faster than Usain Bolt when Roshi tests him. According to the wiki, Chief has a feat putting him two and a half times faster than Goku, _with a torn Achilles Tendon _.

As for Goku's durability. Bullets may only sting him, but Chief's weapons are a lot better than the ones used on Goku back then. Goku is annihilated by Spartan laser. Even without weapons the Chief is actually stronger and faster. His durability is even comparable too.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 26, 2009)

i havent laughed this much in a while, just by reading this post


----------



## Ulti (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the following announcement to make:


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

So have we come to a conclusion yet?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 26, 2009)

I think most people have come to a conclusion, yes.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 26, 2009)

so who sais goku and who sais master chief because in the last battle he could use a energy sword but idk if the spartan laser will be enough. or goku looks out side the mac gun port, see's the moon, goes ape, destrois the platform, suffocates because he's in space(this is before he learned to breath in space) and die's, while master chief's suit is pressurized, so he survives. goku does win the second battle though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

How is Goku going to ape when the fight takes place in the Room of Spirit and Time?

Unless there's a full moon, there's no chance of Goku transforming.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> so who sais goku and who sais master chief because in the last battle he could use a energy sword but idk if the spartan laser will be enough. or goku looks out side the mac gun port, see's the moon, goes ape, destrois the platform, suffocates because he's in space(this is before he learned to breath in space) and die's, while master chief's suit is pressurized, so he survives. goku does win the second battle though.



You realize Chief's guns are by far more powerful than the gun Bulma used to shoot Goku right? because with it being this early in the Manga Chief should win, because of his better tech.

Also Goku never learned to breathe in space, none of the Saiyans can.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> You realize Chief's guns are by far more powerful than the gun Bulma used to shoot Goku right? because with it being this early in the Manga Chief should win, because of his better tech.
> 
> Also Goku never learned to breathe in space, none of the Saiyans can.



I highly doubt Chief's guns could hurt Goku.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> I highly doubt Chief's guns could hurt Goku.



Really? because keep in mind Bulma's gun at least stung him, and Chief's are by far more advanced that hers was. The better ones should go through Goku like hot butter.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Really? because keep in mind Bulma's gun at least stung him, and Chief's are by far more advanced that hers was. The better ones should go through Goku like hot butter.


 


jedijohn said:


> Possibly...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 26, 2009)

you're a jerk you know that?








i love you.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

Look here, Goku got hurt by a simple pistol, and unless you're going to claim that Bulma's pistol is more advanced than Chief's weaponry, His guns would clearly hurt Goku at this stage of the manga.

and keep in mind, Goku didn't get any noticable durability power-ups by the Ox-King arc, so this should still apply.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Not again...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Not again...



 Christ man, just ignore the goddamn smiley's, People will stop if you stop making a big deal out them, everytime one is posted.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 26, 2009)

Chief could also physically beat him up at that stage. He has a better speed feat than Goku while injured and tanked greater stuff.

In regards to getting hurt by bullets, IIRC correctly, he was also hurt by a fire axe, though it broke on his head.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Pennywise has a point.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can goku use the nimbus and power pole?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 26, 2009)

yea espexially since i gave master chief a splazer, i dont think goku has a chance


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 26, 2009)

let me think...maybe the power pole but no nimbus


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Not again...


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> let me think...maybe the power pole but no nimbus



Why no nimbus?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Why no nimbus?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 26, 2009)

its rep time


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> its rep time


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am going to ignore that.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> I am going to ignore that.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

That one too.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> That one too.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 26, 2009)

His powers of ignorance are impressive 
jk


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

And that one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> And that one.



What part of ignore the damn things do you not understand, they'll stop posting them if you ignore them and stop replying to the smileys.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> And that one.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

When Chuck Norris falls in water, Chuck Norris doesn?t get wet. Water gets Chuck Norris.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> When Chuck Norris falls in water, Chuck Norris doesn’t get wet. Water gets Chuck Norris.





I thought you said you were going to ignore me four posts ago?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I thought you said you were going to ignore me four posts ago?



I did, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> I did, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Chuck Norris can divide by zero.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 26, 2009)

Chuck Norris is a bible believing Christian


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Chuck Norris can divide by zero.





You now fail to amuse me. I bid you adieu.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Chuck Norris is a bible believing Christian



Chuck Norris always knows the EXACT location of Carmen SanDiego.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 26, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Chuck Norris is a bible believing Christian



Yay, let the religious shitstorm begin....


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Yay, let the religious shitstorm begin....



How does that start a religious shitstorm?

Chuck Norris is a religious person, anyone that has ever researched him knows that.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

When taking the SAT, write “Chuck Norris” for every answer. You will score over 8000.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 26, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Yay, let the religious shitstorm begin....


I didn't say anything offensive...
I am one to, and it is true.


----------



## Xaosin (Oct 26, 2009)

Chuck Norris is to manly to have been born from a vagina, so he went back in time, punched his mother in the gut and she spontaneously exploded, giving creating to Chuck Norris.

Oh, and Goku rapes.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

black giogio smiley is the worst thing in the universe


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> black giogio smiley is the worst thing in the universe



I agree with you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2009)

And yet it works like a charm


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm just gonna neg on sight when I see it.


----------

